# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng H frame >  Máy H cắt formex ...

## goldsea

Chào tất cả ACE diễn đàn!

Em biết đến diễn đàn một thời gian gần đây mới tham gia. Thấy box máy H đìu hiu quá nên post con máy H đang vẽ theo mẫu máy bên công ty em cho các ACE chém. 
Máy mình lấy làm mẫu kết cấu thép tấm hàn, hành trình X300 Y500 Z200, độ cững vững khá cao do tỉ lệ khoảng cách ray, block hợp lý, ray size 25 vít me 28 và 25 bước 5 cắt formex ngọt sớt kà kà.

Show từng phần cho ACE chếm ạ.

Chân đế.


Bệ trục X.


Trụ H ạ.


Lắp ghép sơ bộ nó thế này ạ.


Mass 416kg hành trình x300 y600 z200 (em kéo dài y thêm 100 so với máy mẫu ạ) dự là hoàn thiện toàn bộ dàn cơ tầm trên 500kg.


Mới show được thế mọi người chém, ghóp ý thoải mái nhé.
Khi nào chốt, khởi công bác nào cần bản vẽ em gửi cho (Solidworks 2007 nhé)

----------

Bongmayquathem, duonghoang, Gamo, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson, vanlam1102

----------


## nnk

> Chào tất cả ACE diễn đàn!
> 
> Em biết đến diễn đàn một thời gian gần đây mới tham gia. Thấy box máy H đìu hiu quá nên post con máy H đang vẽ theo mẫu máy bên công ty em cho các ACE chém. 
> Máy mình lấy làm mẫu kết cấu thép tấm hàn, hành trình X300 Y500 Z200, độ cững vững khá cao do tỉ lệ khoảng cách ray, block hợp lý, ray size 25 vít me 28 và 25 bước 5 cắt formex ngọt sớt kà kà.
> 
> Show từng phần cho ACE chếm ạ.
> 
> 
> Mới show được thế mọi người chém, ghóp ý thoải mái nhé.
> Khi nào chốt, khởi công bác nào cần bản vẽ em gửi cho (Solidworks 2007 nhé)


hic, lấy súng bắn voi để giết chuột hỏi sao không ngọt

----------


## goldsea

Dạ tại đợt này thất nghiệp nên dảnh dỗi lên diễn đàn học hỏi và chia xẻ cùng mọi người, sau là muốn DIY một con máy mới cho dự án khởi nghiệp của em ạ (_đi làm lười quá nên bị đuổi việc thất nghiệp rùi bác ạ_  :Big Grin: )

----------


## CKD

Tuyệt quá bác ạ  :Smile: 
Mấy bác tăm tia chế máy H có một điểm lưu ý mà nhiều bác hay không để ý.
Để tiết kiệm không gian, đa phần đều muốn tăng hành trình X và giảm hành trình Y. Nhưng như thế dể dẫn đến trục X sẽ yếu đi. Như thiết kế của con máy này mình thấy rất cân đối. Liên kết và kết cấu XY rất Ok.

Mỗi tội nếu quá trình thi công không được kiểm soát chặt, không qua khâu thường hóa thì có thể khi gia công nó sẽ tích ứng suất và gây vặn soắn khó kiểm soát. Không biết bác chủ đã có phương án thi công cho nó chưa?
Trong những kết cấu kiểu này, cái em lo nhất là khâu ứng suất nội sau khi hàn các liên kết. Cái này rất khó kiểm soát và trong điều kiện thi công thông thường thì rất khó triệt tiêu được ứng suất này. Chính vì vậy mà em ít khi làm mấy con H to to, chỉ làm mấy con be bé & nhất là quá trình gia công chi tiết hạn chế sinh nhiệt. Mấy con em làm thường chọn phương pháp thi công là cắt dây (wire EDM) và mài.

----------

saudau

----------


## solero

Thử ứng suất cái khung nhìn xanh xanh đỏ đỏ cho đẹp cụ ơi. Để xám ngoét nhìn chán chết.

----------


## solero

> Dạ tại đợt này thất nghiệp nên dảnh dỗi lên diễn đàn học hỏi và chia xẻ cùng mọi người, sau là muốn DIY một con máy mới cho dự án khởi nghiệp của em ạ (_đi làm lười quá nên bị đuổi việc thất nghiệp rùi bác ạ_ )


Dân lười mà ngày xưa học tài tử là phải vào phòng R&D thì mới có chỗ đứng. Mấy thằng lười hay nghĩ ra cái vẹo tối ưu làm cho nó lười thêm. Mấy ổng sếp thích điều này.

----------


## Nam CNC

ghê quá .....vụ hàn này phải thỉnh thấy Hói rồi . Đã có khung ngon vấn đề gia công sao đây cho nó dễ dàng mới là vấn đề lớn , tìm nơi có cái máy phay giường lớn có đầu phay bẻ góc nữa thì khỏe ( tầm anh em mình khó tìm ra con máy 5 trục kích thước to à )

----------


## goldsea

@ CKD. 

Thanks bác đã ghóp ý, ứng suất khung mới hàn hay đúc đều có ạ, việc sử lý theo sách vở là để vật liệu tự ổn định (_tầm nửa năm với khung đúc_) hoặc nhiệt luyện bằng cách ủ ở nhiệt độ tầm 300 độ trong khoảng 48h gì đấy. Bên em thì giám đốc bảo chúng mày cứ hàn đi, khi hàn thì một đứa khò nóng tấm nào dày từ 20mm trở lên, sắp xếp thời gian để hàn hoàn thành 1 kết cấu trong một lần, tránh tình trạng hàn nhiều lần để khung bị nguội ạ. Nhiều khi hàn cái khung nó nóng phỏng tay phải thay nhau hàn ạ. Được cái bản mã được cắt và phay cạnh chuẩn cộng với cách xếp hình thông minh (_phần lớn là hàn T không phải vát mép mối hàn ạ_).
Sau khi hàn thì xếp em cho lên xe chắc sử lý theo phuơng án ủ nhiệt luyện anh ạ. Bên em làm đột dập nên tôi SKD11 với ủ nhiệt luyện ngay trong KCN luôn, cty đó của mấy thằng tàu ạ.
Gia công thô bao gồm phay cạnh, mặt, khoan lỗ , taro theo bản vẽ sau đó mới mài trên máy mài 1300x400x350. Em đang bí khoản mài nếu tự làm máy ạ chứ mấy con phay giường gần nhà em nó phay như shit ấy, bên công ty thì không nhờ vả được j, bọn em ra vào xưởng còn bị kiểm tra lên xuống nói gì đem mấy tạ sắt vào !!! 
Việc mài vuông góc khi làm ở cty thì em cắt dây mấy cái dưỡng cho trục X khi mài bằng SKD11 thải từ mấy cái khuôn cũ, thép được ủ khi cắt dây không bị cong vênh biến dạng chứ CT3 vừa cắt ga xong cho vào cắt dây không biết bài nó cong đứt dây luôn (_do ứng xuất_).

@Solero.
Ý bác là thế này ạ. Xấu lắm méo nhề kà kà... :Wink: 

Cái Cosmos của em bị lỗi cụ ạ, hiện tại chỉ phân tích được từng part thôi, chạy hay bị out lắm.
Em hay dùng cái này, đặt lực xem biến dạng thôi, thấy yếu chỗ nào thì gia cố chỗ đó, em không phải dân gốc cơ khí nên mấy cái số má bên cơ khí xem là chính. Thực tế học hỏi nhanh hơn thời gian đâu mà đua với mấy lão cơ khí học mấy năm đại học cộng 30 năm làm việc như ông bác giám đốc bên em. Nghĩ cũng tiếc cho bác ấy, một tay gây dựng cty nhưng mấy thằng con ko đứa nào theo nghiệp bố, chả làm được j nên hồn...

----------

Gamo, solero

----------


## CKD

> Thử ứng suất cái khung nhìn xanh xanh đỏ đỏ cho đẹp cụ ơi. Để xám ngoét nhìn chán chết.


Muốn tính ứng suất, solidworks phải vẽ thành 1 khối. Trong môi trường Ass không biết có tính được hay không.
Không biết solidworks có plug-in tính ứng suất sau khi hàn không nhỉ?

----------


## goldsea

> Muốn tính ứng suất, solidworks phải vẽ thành 1 khối. Trong môi trường Ass không biết có tính được hay không.
> Không biết solidworks có plug-in tính ứng suất sau khi hàn không nhỉ?


Có đấy bác nhưng em không biết sài kà kà. Giả lập là 1 chuyện còn quy trình hàn thực tế thế nào lại là chuyện hoàn toàn khác. 
Em kể bác nghe về tổ trưởng bên em hàn cái cổng công ty tầm 8 mét lúc em mới vào làm. Lúc đó đã cầm que hàn bao giờ đâu chứ chưa nói đến hàn nên khi thấy ông ấy hàn thì chú ý học lắm. Thấy bác ấy cứ chấm chấm chỗ này lại nhảy một đoạn lại chấm chấm chỗ khác rồi lại quay về hàn gần chỗ cũ, trời thì nắng nóng em xem cũng vãi mồ hôi bực quá hỏi ông ấy dạy kiểu éo j mà không ngồi một chỗ mà hàn lần lượt, việc j phải nhay choi choi thế _"ông dạy đểu tôi à"_. Ông ấy không nói j bảo cứ xem đi rồi chủ nhật mày cắt dây khuôn tao dạy cho cách hàn. Nhờ đó em biết hàn luôn luôn cong vênh, phải biết cách hàn làm sao để hạn chế điều đó, nếu hình dung cái công hình chữ nhật có nhiều ô vuông nhỏ giống như tấm lưới sắt thì mối hàn sẽ là điểm giao nhau của các sợi dọc và ngang, cho giao nhau sẽ lồi lên hoặc lõm xuống nhưng tổng thể tấm lưới khi căng ra nhìn vẫn phẳng phải không. Đó là quy trình hàn, một thợ hàn giỏi khi nhìn vào một kết cấu cần hàn trong đầu họ sẽ định hình được cách hàn kết cấu đó như thế nào, cái này cần nhiều kinh lắm ka ka :Confused:

----------

CKD, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## Tuấn

Máy đẹp, kết cấu cực khôn ạ, dưng thiếu phần để lắp chắn bui và máng nước. Bác nên chỉnh tẹo không sau này mà phay kim loại nước nó chảy tòe loe.
Lúc nào bắt đầu làm bác up lên, em đánh số thứ tự, bác hàn theo không bị vênh đâu ợ, em đã đánh số cho một bạn chưa biết hàn, hàn cái cổng 22m cong dưới 1 ly roài, cái vụ này dễ thôi ợ.

----------

Minh Phúc, Minh Phi Nguyen

----------


## goldsea

@ Tuấn.
Dạ đa tạ bác, khoản hàn em còn gà lắm. Được bác chỉ tay cho còn gì bằng, lúc nào triển em báo bác ạ.

Cái dự của em chắc lâu đấy. Theo sách dậy hàn xong để nửa năm cho ổn định vật liệu mới gia công. Bác có cách nào mách em đốt cháy giai đoạn không ạ?
Cái máy khủng của bác post bị mất hết ảnh rùi. Em muốn học bác cách làm che ray với vít me mà hổng còn hình.
Vụ dầu tưới nguội em định làm 2 cái thùng đặt dọc cạnh máy hứng nước từ bàn T chảy xuống luôn. Chủ yếu phay formex mô hình chắc không dùng mấy kà kà :Cool:

----------


## goldsea

> ghê quá .....vụ hàn này phải thỉnh thấy Hói rồi . Đã có khung ngon vấn đề gia công sao đây cho nó dễ dàng mới là vấn đề lớn , tìm nơi có cái máy phay giường lớn có đầu phay bẻ góc nữa thì khỏe ( tầm anh em mình khó tìm ra con máy 5 trục kích thước to à )


Bên em có máy 5 chục đó bác  :Wink:  (năm chục triệu ấy).

Em dự thế này bác Nam xem ok không.
Chân đế đem lên phay giường phay 2 cạnh và mặt bắt ray, mặt bích trụ H sau đó vứt lên máy mài tinh mặt bắt ray và trụ H, phần gân giữa khoanh tròn đỏ cũng được mài có cost bằng mặt bắt ray em làm gối dạng FK như mấy con công nghiệp đó ạ.

.
Nẹp định vị ray em tính khoan 1 hàng bên hông bắt nẹp vào, thanh còn lại ăn theo ạ. Em thấy khó phần mài vuông trục X thôi bác ạ.

----------


## goldsea

Hết ngày làm việc được thế lày. Tạm thời thế đã, các bác xem góp ý gạch đá thoải mái, em gom lại đổ bê tông vì cân nặng dàn cơ em nó có 470kg vẫn nhẹ quá các bác nhể.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

thường thì em thấy tình cs cắt gọt > truc z > tính body

----------


## goldsea

> thường thì em thấy tình cs cắt gọt > truc z > tính body


@ nhatson.

Thực sự thì khoản tính toán ấy em mù tịt bác à. Em tham khảo bản CAD máy mẫu kết cấu bằng thép hàn rồi copy sang máy của mình. Máy mẫu khá cững vững chạy 3D khuôn dập vuốt ăn đứt con Fanuc 6m cùi bắp chỗ em làm, feedrate và gia tốc cực kì tốt, spindle Er25 dao max 16 phang ầm ầm ấy. Em nghĩ do phần thân, đế nó cứng vững, phần chuyển động cứng nhưng nhẹ nên vận hành linh hoạt và êm ái ạ

Em dùng solid vẽ lại khung mẫu dùng cosmos áp lực vào xem biến dạng khung thế nào để gia cố các điểm yếu thôi chứ không có j cao siêu cả ạ. Thực sự em cũng cảm thấy phần Z hơi nhỏ con so với các phần còn lại. Em cũng đang tham khảo kết cấu ray kẹp bên hông Z máy phay giường Lydragon của bác Luyến nhưng nghĩ lại có cần thiết phải to, nặng hơn nữa không khi đã xác định mục đích gia công của máy và spindle kẹp dao nhỏ.

Em vẫn theo dõi dự án dần xây của bác, chúc bác nhiều thành công cho em và mọi người học hỏi. 
Thanks!

----------


## nhatson

í em thân máy gấu, cần có con spindle tương xứng, ngày xưa ko có công cụ tính toán nên làm dư nhiều, giờ tính được có thể tk kha khá

----------


## goldsea

> í em thân máy gấu, cần có con spindle tương xứng, ngày xưa ko có công cụ tính toán nên làm dư nhiều, giờ tính được có thể tk kha khá


Đơn giản mà bác. 
Sơ sơ nó thế lày

1. Thiết kế ok
2. Áp vật liệu: Sắt, đồng, nhôm .... trong thư viện nó có nhiều lém
3. Chọn điểm liên kết: Ví dụ như cái vai X của em gắn với trụ H ở mặt dưới

4. Áp lực tác động vào vị trí bắt ray trượt

5. Độ lớn của lực ở đây em cho bừa là 1000000 = 1e+006 sau đó run để xem kết quả

6. Phần nào mầu đỏ là biến dạng nhiều ạ

Cái này em hay dùng kiểm tra biện dạng khuôn dập để hạn chế nứt khuôn mặc dù có áo khuôn ép nóng bên ngoài rùi.
Em phục các bác trước kia thiếu thốn mà còn làm được máy. Bây giờ bọn em có chỗ để học hỏi ạ.

----------


## nhatson

lúc chạy lực nó đâu có tác động hết trục x như vậy ợ
và lực giữ nó cũng ko hết bề mặt vậy được ợ?

trục x em nghĩ nó nằm trên 4 con trượt, còn mặt bắt trụ nó chỉ chịu lực ở chổ mí con ốc thôi

----------


## goldsea

> lúc chạy lực nó đâu có tác động hết trục x như vậy ợ
> và lực giữ nó cũng ko hết bề mặt vậy được ợ?


Cái này là em ví dụ thôi bác ạ. Đi vào chi tiết phức tạp hơn nhiều, lực tác đông 2 thanh ray qua 4 block chuyền vào bệ X qua bề mặt ghép ray -> đến mặt bích ghép với trụ H -> kéo 6 con M12. Thực tế em e là mấy con bu lông tèo trước và mối hàn bị xé ạ.

----------


## huuminhsh

Máy khung cứng hành trình nhỏ kiểu này chắc gia công kiểu kẹp ETO là chính mà z200 có hơi thiếu ko bác .kê cái eto lên hết gần 100 rồi.mà cho em hỏi ngu cáitrong solidword có sãng modun simolysion rồi sao phải chuyển qua cosmos làm j vậy ợ

----------


## goldsea

> Máy khung cứng hành trình nhỏ kiểu này chắc gia công kiểu kẹp ETO là chính mà z200 có hơi thiếu ko bác .kê cái eto lên hết gần 100 rồi.mà cho em hỏi ngu cáitrong solidword có sãng modun simolysion rồi sao phải chuyển qua cosmos làm j vậy ợ


Máy gia công nhôm, thép dạng tấm chủ yếu bác ạ. Thực tế khi lắp con spindle vào nhìn bên hông nó đua ra ngang con máy C của bác empty ấy nên đồ nào cao quá 200 thì phạm vi gia công X vẫn là 300 nhưng Y chỉ còn  khoảng 200 thôi ạ.

Em dùng lap cấu hình yếu trước cài bản solid 2007 nó chưa tích hợp cosmos vẫn là pugin kèm theo, sau này Dassault mua lại cosmos tích hợp luôn vào các phiên bản sau như bác đang dung ợ. em dùng bản này quen rồi, con lap 7 tuổi của em vẫn chạy phà phà .

----------

CKD, huuminhsh, Tuanlm

----------


## goldsea

Hôm nay bận việc vẫn tranh thủ ngắm cái trục Z của bác Luyến. 
Kiểu này có thế căn vuông góc dễ hơn các bác nhỉ. Nhưng mà spindle của em D120 nếu tk theo kiểu đó thì Z phình ra hơi to!!!. 
Bác nào có tk nào tuơng tự cho em tham khảo không ạ, Lại phải ngâm tiếp. 
Vẽ không mất tiền nhưng cắt sắt là mất, Hà lội không vội được đâu!!!

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## Tuấn

Phần em gạch đỏ này bác làm để tăng cứng à ?, khi chạy phoi, dầu mỡ nó chui vào hốc này khó lấy ra lắm ạ.



Bác muốn làm chắn bụi thì phần đầu và cuối ray bác nối dài ra thêm 200 nữa cho chắn bụi nó có chỗ chạy ra chạy vào, đại khái giống cái này :



Hàng lỗ chỗ màu xanh, dùng để ép ray rất khó khoan và ta rô, bác xem lại chút nhá :



Các lỗ bác cắt nhiều thế để làm gì ạ ? dùng để thêm tiết diện tăng cứng khung thì không hợp lý lắm, để cho khung nhẹ cũng không cần. Bác thêm chố bắt gối cho vitme nữa, lúc mài hay phay mình làm 1 lần thôi. 

Bệ Y bác thiết kế làm sao chỉ cần máy 3 trục là gia công được chứ cần đầu ngang nữa thêm phức tạp ra. Bình thu gom nước bác làm theo kiểu cái phễu to đoành của Hiệp phát cho dễ thu nước, con máy C đểu của em cuối cùng phải quây xung quanh như cái chuông lợn ấy bác ạ, không lúc phay nước và phoi nó văng còn hơn em quăng bom hì hì  :Smile:

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## goldsea

> Phần em gạch đỏ này bác làm để tăng cứng à ?, khi chạy phoi, dầu mỡ nó chui vào hốc này khó lấy ra lắm ạ.
> 
> 
> 
> Bác muốn làm chắn bụi thì phần đầu và cuối ray bác nối dài ra thêm 200 nữa cho chắn bụi nó có chỗ chạy ra chạy vào, đại khái giống cái này :
> 
> 
> 
> Hàng lỗ chỗ màu xanh, dùng để ép ray rất khó khoan và ta rô, bác xem lại chút nhá :
> ...


 Đa tạ bác ghóp ý ạ. 
Đúng như bác nói phần bác gạch đỏ là để tăng cứng với độ vặn của khung ạ. Nếu cần em sẽ đục thêm lỗ cho thoát nước hay phoi cho dễ nếu bị lọt vào vì mục tiêu đục lỗ của em là giảm trọng lượng, sau này để nhà riêng chứ không có xưởng di chuyển cực lắm. 
Gân dọc bệ trục Y nằm trong lòng 2 thanh bắt ray cũng được mài và lắp gối FK, vít me nằm trong lòng 2 gân đó.

Em sẽ nghiên cứu phần che chăn tiếp như bác gợi ý, không để sau này chạy rùi lại chả muốn làm nữa (cái này em bị rồi ạ, xong máy là quất luôn không che gì, may là chạy khô, ít khi tưới nguội...)
Về gia công bệ máy thì em có tìm được chỗ phay giường và mài luôn, mặt khoan lỗ bắt nẹp ray dùng dao chíp phay cạnh ăn thẳng xuống khoảng 20mm, mặt bắt ray và vít me phay rồi mài một lần ạ.
Cái khó nhất là khoan lỗ kẹp định vị ray ạ vị trí này khó khoan hay mình phay qua rồi khoan trước khi hàn bác nhỉ?

----------


## Tuấn

> Hôm nay bận việc vẫn tranh thủ ngắm cái trục Z của bác Luyến. 
> Kiểu này có thế căn vuông góc dễ hơn các bác nhỉ. Nhưng mà spindle của em D120 nếu tk theo kiểu đó thì Z phình ra hơi to!!!. 
> Bác nào có tk nào tuơng tự cho em tham khảo không ạ, Lại phải ngâm tiếp. 
> Vẽ không mất tiền nhưng cắt sắt là mất, Hà lội không vội được đâu!!!


Kiểu của bác Luyến là 4 ray cho trục Z, không dễ làm đâu bác ạ, máy nhỏ thì bác cứ làm bình thường thôi, lắp 4 ray khoai lắm.

Máy của bác từ 100 kg trở lên là phải dùng dụng cụ để di chuyển rồi, nặng thêm tí cũng vậy thôi nên bác bỏ bớt các lỗ khoét trên mặt trục Y đi.

Ốc khóa ray Y bác có thể khoan trên mặt, như kiểu máy của Hiệp phát cho dễ làm.
Trục Z bác làm rời như kiểu XYZ 3 cục riêng biệt mà lão Nam CNC hay làm, nó dễ căn vuông hơn, mà lắp cũng nhàn. Làm dính vào nhau đến lúc cần căn vuông thì khó lắm.

Thiết kế như bác vẽ rất đẹp, nhưng mà hàn khó hơn, và cong vênh cũng nhiều hơn kiểu máy phay H truyền thống.

Bác nên tham khảo các mẫu máy của tàu, bọn nó thiết kế để giảm cong vênh khi hàn khôn lắm ạ.

Còn nguyên lý giảm cong vênh thì là bác cứ hàn thì chỗ đó kim loại chảy ra, khi đông cứng lại nó co lại và gây co rút. Giống như bác uốn cái cây ấy, bác uốn xong, buộc nó lại thì sau 1 thời gian cái cây nó tự theo hình bác uốn, lúc này bác có thể tháo dây buộc mà cái cây nó vẫn cong như khi bác buộc vậy.

Hàn thì nó cũng cong như vậy, bác làm sao cho nó cong theo các chiều giống nhau và bằng nhau thì hàn xong nó chả cong theo hướng nào cả. Thế nên thiết kế khéo tí thì nó đỡ vênh, hàn theo thứ tự hợp lý cũng đỡ vênh ợ.

Bác hàn xong có thể để lâu thì nó cũng hết vênh như cái cây vậy, hoặc dùng hóa chất tác động, ví dụ như phốt phát hóa cũng đẩy nhanh được quá trình thường hóa kim loại. Lão Nam CNC dạy em 1 tuyệt chiêu là lão ý hàn cái khung xong, bỏ đấy và hàng ngày tè vào là nó hết cong, công nghệ phốt phát hóa của lão ý đấy bác ạ  :Smile: 

Chỗ hai chân H bắt xuống Y bác để chỗ bắt ốc công căn chỉnh vuông X với Y. Riêng cục X nếu không mài vuông góc được cũng chả sao lắm, lúc bắt cái mặt X bác đo độ vuông góc với Y rồi mài đi là được.

----------

Gamo

----------


## goldsea

> Kiểu của bác Luyến là 4 ray cho trục Z, không dễ làm đâu bác ạ, máy nhỏ thì bác cứ làm bình thường thôi, lắp 4 ray khoai lắm.
> 
> Máy của bác từ 100 kg trở lên là phải dùng dụng cụ để di chuyển rồi, nặng thêm tí cũng vậy thôi nên bác bỏ bớt các lỗ khoét trên mặt trục Y đi.
> 
> Ốc khóa ray Y bác có thể khoan trên mặt, như kiểu máy của Hiệp phát cho dễ làm.
> Trục Z bác làm rời như kiểu XYZ 3 cục riêng biệt mà lão Nam CNC hay làm, nó dễ căn vuông hơn, mà lắp cũng nhàn. Làm dính vào nhau đến lúc cần căn vuông thì khó lắm.
> 
> Thiết kế như bác vẽ rất đẹp, nhưng mà hàn khó hơn, và cong vênh cũng nhiều hơn kiểu máy phay H truyền thống.
> 
> ...


Em không có lắp 4 ray trục Z như bác Lyến đâu ạ. Tại em vẽ lắp sơ qua nên bác nhìn nhầm, thực tế nó như thế này ạ


Trục Z liên kết với mặt bích X bằng lắp ghép chứ không hàn chết ợ, em làm để khi lắp trục Z có thể xoay chỉnh theo 2 hướng sao cho vuông góc với mặt bàn T. Hàn chết vào gia công không nổi bác ạ, không mài được mặt ghép với blocks, dung sai giữa mặt bích và blocks không đảm bảo!!!


Cái vụ thường hóa thì hôm qua chủ nhật công nhân nghỉ, bọn em phải làm việc tranh thủ hỏi lão giám đốc già nhà em thì lão bảo như thế lày. Ví dụ như cái bệ Y cháu lật lên, nhét đầy bằng than hoa ấy rồi tranh thủ lấy thị ra nướng, rượu bia tè le rồi đi ngủ kệ mẹ nó mai tỉnh dậy lửa tàn cục sắt của cháu nó nguội từ từ sẽ ổn định các mối hàn còn ổn định đến đâu thì bác không biết, muốn ngon thì bỏ tiền ra mà đem đi ủ. Còn cách phốt phát hóa như bác nam làm chác vợ em nó đập chết, có 2 nhà vệ sinh không đi mà lại ra cổng đái vào cục sắt vụn là sao hix hix. Nên khả năng là em kiếm chỗ đất bên thằng hàng xóm nướng thịt thôi ạ.

----------


## goldsea

Em sẽ chốt phương án này các bác cho em xin đánh giá tiếp nhé. Em sẽ triển khai phần gối đỡ, gá động cơ, chắn bùn, điện nước và xích nữa ạ. Xong tất cả thi triển theo bản tk cho nó dễ, không phải sáng tạo vừa làm vừa vẽ mất thời gian lắm, có khi lại xong cái cầy trước ấy :Mad:

----------

nhatson, Tuanlm

----------


## Himd

chân H  đẹp này

----------


## goldsea

> chân H  đẹp này


Cái này bé quá bác ạ, em biết nó ở đâu...

----------


## goldsea

Vui chút. 
Phim trung quốc:

Nghe nói các hạ là đệ nhất cao thủ đại đao hả? Dạ tại hạ chỉ có chút công phu miến kiếm thôi. Nay ghặp nhau quả là có duyên phận, xin được lĩnh giáo -> Đánh nhau tóe lửa.... 

Tại hạ dùng đại đao không ngờ miến kiếm có thể thi triển những chiêu thức lợi hại như vậy, nay được tận mắt chứng kiến quả thật không thể không bái phục, xin được kết giao bằng hữu thầm nghĩ " mẹ nó dùng cái lá lúa đó múa lung tung, bố ai mà đoán được"...

Miến kiếm hiệp thầm nghĩ " ta xuất chiêu cũng không đoán được đường kiếm lá lúa đó đi như thế nào làm sao mà nó đoán được, may không chúng mặt mình... thôi kệ, bằng hữu là cái tốt". Hảo bằng hữu - hảo bằng hữu.

=> kết luận: Trung quốc quả thật bá đạo các bác nhể. Mong người việt mình cũng được thế...

----------

Gamo

----------


## goldsea

Hôm nay em lại vẽ tiếp được thế lày các bác ạ.


Theo ghóp ý của mấy anh em bên công ty thì:
1. Nếu em làm trục Z kiểu đút spindle vào trong thì chỉ sài được 1 con spin đó thôi, nếu cần dùng đầu cắt với dao quạt D lớn thì phải qua dây đai, khi đó lắp ghép rất khó!
2. Mong muốn của bạn chỉ là nhất thời, tham vọng mới là mãi mãi _(em đã chia sẻ bên trên là chỉ dùng phay formex, nhôm và thép tấm với dao max D16 thôi)_.

Càng nghe em càng đau đầu, lại phải ngâm tiếp.
Các bác có gợi ý j cứ nói ợ.
@ Bác Tuấn: Nay đọc bài lai rai HN, nếu bác coment tiếp gọi em là chú em nhé, em ít tuổi hơn bác nhiều ạ. Thanks!!!

----------

thuannguyen

----------


## solero

Nhiều phần phải ghép nối quá nên... ứ thích. Thích ít khối mà khối liền hơn.

----------


## goldsea

> Nhiều phần phải ghép nối quá nên... ứ thích. Thích ít khối mà khối liền hơn.


Em cũng ứ thích cái em vẽ ra nhưng mà đây là phương án khả thi nhất mà em có thể làm được ạ. Có những thứ em nhon nhặt tích lũy mà lắp được vào con máy như của bác em ghạt mẹ cái bản vẽ này rồi. Nhưng nghĩ lại mỗi cái sinh ra có tác dụng khác nhau ạ.

----------


## CKD

Ray vit em không bàn.
Bác chủ trưng con spindle mà bác chủ có thể có & dùng với con máy này. Hoặc giải pháp diy spindle mà bác chủ muốn.

Xong thì em mới biết đường mà chém gió. Chứ cái đà này thì e là đi quá sâu vào phần khung, mà không đánh giá được tổng quan khâu chế tạo, lắp ghép. Và nhất là giải đáp câu hỏi: liệu làm phức tạp vậy có khã thi chưa? Có quá phức tạp với nhu cầu không?

----------


## Tuấn

> @ Bác Tuấn: Nay đọc bài lai rai HN, nếu bác coment tiếp gọi em là chú em nhé, em ít tuổi hơn bác nhiều ạ. Thanks!!!


Ô vậy chắc bác nhầm em với lão Biết tuốt roài, cái thèng cha vừa già vừa xấu là lão ý đấy, còn em là cái đứa vừa trẻ, vừa đẹp vừa kiều diếm mà tài năng thì lại là vô hạn cơ bác ui  :Smile:   :Smile: 

Lão Tuốt lâu nay lặn đâu mất roài nhể ? để cái quán Tí hói nó đóng cửa mất òi, kiếm cái quán khác tụ tập đê lão Biết tuốt ui  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Oài, giờ đã hỉu tại sao cả bác Tuấn quả dưa & Biết tuốt lại chọn quán Tí hói rồi

----------


## zaizai1102

Nhìn thiết kế máy ngon quá . Mà để làm hoàn thiện con này từ đầu đến cuối chắc đam mê phải mạnh dữ lắm bác chủ nhể .  :Big Grin:  
Về mấy mảng kỹ thuật e thuộc vào dạng đàn e nên không có bình luận gì ạ . mà e ủng hộ được về tinh thần để anh sớm hoàn thiện được con máy này . nhìn thích thật . 
Có đống này hay hay . anh dùng được gì em dẫn anh đi .

----------


## goldsea

> Nhìn thiết kế máy ngon quá . Mà để làm hoàn thiện con này từ đầu đến cuối chắc đam mê phải mạnh dữ lắm bác chủ nhể .  
> Về mấy mảng kỹ thuật e thuộc vào dạng đàn e nên không có bình luận gì ạ . mà e ủng hộ được về tinh thần để anh sớm hoàn thiện được con máy này . nhìn thích thật . 
> Có đống này hay hay . anh dùng được gì em dẫn anh đi .


Đang dở tay,chú gọi điện báo S pím làm anh lại nổi máu lên rồi, kiểu này đi cày cho Zaizai để đổi con s pím mất :Wink:

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Nhìn thiết kế máy ngon quá . Mà để làm hoàn thiện con này từ đầu đến cuối chắc đam mê phải mạnh dữ lắm bác chủ nhể .  
> Về mấy mảng kỹ thuật e thuộc vào dạng đàn e nên không có bình luận gì ạ . mà e ủng hộ được về tinh thần để anh sớm hoàn thiện được con máy này . nhìn thích thật . 
> Có đống này hay hay . anh dùng được gì em dẫn anh đi .


con sờ pín này cụ có bt giá bao nhiêu k?

----------


## zaizai1102

Ok anh . E thế nào cũng được ạ . ke ke . máy anh thiết kế nhìn kích thích quá . hôm nào rảnh qua chỗ e chơi anh nhé .

----------


## goldsea

Bốc mộ cuộc tình!
Chào toàn thể ACE diễn đàn, em đã trở lại và ăn hại hơn xưa. Nhờ sự giúp sức của bạn Dũng Zaizai, sau một thời gian dài dài dài dài... 2 AE đã hàn được cơ bản phần khung, nay úp lên khoe với ACE ợ. Thực sự nó khác xa với những j lần đầu em chia sẻ, nhưng mà những thay đổi đó là những j em chắt lọc, hoc hỏi từ ACE để tốt hoăth thôi.
Có nhiều người không thích hàn nhưng với em thì hàn là cách nhanh nhất để tạo ra một cái j đó riêng biệt, với số lượng đơn lẻ. Thời gian thì em có nhiều nên nhờ bác Nam sbim chỉ dạy em sau khi hàn xong ngày nào em cũng thường hóa nó bằng dung dịch amoniac do em tự tạo ra, đến nay cũng được mấy tháng rùi. À mà lại quên mất, em xin lỗi bác Tuấn hói, lúc làm quên mất không hỏi bác tư vấn cho khoản hàn, em biết bác Tuấn là đỉnh cao của hàn nên rất hâm mộ ạ. Tạm thời chỉ có bấy nhiêu thui, đủ ngày đủ tháng em đưa nó đi gia công rùi về khoe với các ACE tiếp, mong rằng diễn đàn càng ngày càng phát triển và xôm tụ

----------

Bongmayquathem, Fusionvie, Ga con, khoa.address, nhatson

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác chia sẻ em cách thường hóa với, em cũng đang định hàn, nhưng hàn xong toàn bộ mới đi ủ liệu có dc không

P/s: em thấy kết cấu của bác làm nhiều gân tăng cứng quá, nếu giảm gân đi và tăng chiều dầy tole lên thì đỡ phải hang. Suy nghĩ vậy có sai không bác?

----------


## elenercom

Bây giờ thì mình đã hiểu tại sao bác goldsea này hay ăn mặn rồi lại uống thật nhiều nước
Quả là lợi hại.

----------


## goldsea

> Bác chia sẻ em cách thường hóa với, em cũng đang định hàn, nhưng hàn xong toàn bộ mới đi ủ liệu có dc không
> 
> P/s: em thấy kết cấu của bác làm nhiều gân tăng cứng quá, nếu giảm gân đi và tăng chiều dầy tole lên thì đỡ phải hang. Suy nghĩ vậy có sai không bác?


Bạn cứ hàn đi. Mình làm nhiều máy rồi, hàn xong chả phải ủ hay thường hóa đếch j mà chạy mãi có sao đâu. Chắc tại ray với vít me nhật bãi nó rơ nên ko kẹt  :Wink: . Ông anh chuyên gia công chi tiết máy bảo mình là CT hàn xong nguội xơi luôn ko phải ủ j, vì hàm lượng các bon thấp, ko phải ủ ấp tái cấu trúc tái kết tinh j, chỉ có ứng xuất do kim loại co ngót gây ra thôi. Việc này giải quyết bằng cách tăng các gân hay giằng để hạn chế cấu trúc hàn bị cong, vặn xoắn. Việc hàn nhiều gân tăng cứng giúp cấu trúc nhẹ, tiết kiệm sắt mà vẫn cứng. Chỉ có điều hàn que thì mệt, mình hàn mì khỏe re.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## goldsea

> Bây giờ thì mình đã hiểu tại sao bác goldsea này hay ăn mặn rồi lại uống thật nhiều nước
> Quả là lợi hại.


Khổ lắm anh long ạ. Ngày nào cũng nửa cân muối với mấy chai lavi lít rưỡi mà chỉ đủ tưới cái phần trên bị rỉ rỉ đó anh. Để em uống thêm rồi thường hóa nốt mấy thứ còn lại. Qua bác bê cái tủ điện về cho nó chuyên nghiệp

----------

elenercom, Gamo

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bạn cứ hàn đi. Mình làm nhiều máy rồi, hàn xong chả phải ủ hay thường hóa đếch j mà chạy mãi có sao đâu. Chắc tại ray với vít me nhật bãi nó rơ nên ko kẹt . Ông anh chuyên gia công chi tiết máy bảo mình là CT hàn xong nguội xơi luôn ko phải ủ j, vì hàm lượng các bon thấp, ko phải ủ ấp tái cấu trúc tái kết tinh j, chỉ có ứng xuất do kim loại co ngót gây ra thôi. Việc này giải quyết bằng cách tăng các gân hay giằng để hạn chế cấu trúc hàn bị cong, vặn xoắn. Việc hàn nhiều gân tăng cứng giúp cấu trúc nhẹ, tiết kiệm sắt mà vẫn cứng. Chỉ có điều hàn que thì mệt, mình hàn mì khỏe re.


Hay quá bác ơi

Em định làm con dạng C như hình: Kích thước bao XYZ là 350x550x750, hàn bằng thép tấm dầy 40, 30, 20. Tổng trọng lượng Frame chưa bao gồm bệ XYZ khoảng 140kg. Bác góp ý giúp em xem kết cấu có cần chỉnh sửa gì không.

----------


## Ga con

Hàn sắt thì chả cần ủ đâu, chỉ chờ nó nguội ổn định thôi (mấy kết cấu lớn bên em làm khò nóng để hàn xong để nguội lại hơn 1 ngày sau mới nguội). Quan trọng nhất là quy trình hàn và nhiệt độ của phôi lúc hàn. Chứ hàn xong nó cong queo thì chỉ có quăng thôi.

E cũng đang định làm một con kha khá to chút, vụ hàn e không ngán mà ngán chở đi với gia công, hic.

@ bác Fusion: em góp ý chút nhé, bác hàn thẳng vuông vức đi cho dễ gá gia công, đừng làm côn côn như thế rồi lại bị giống em á (em phải hàn thêm miếng bù vào cho nó thành hình chữ nhật mới đem đi bào được).

Thanks.

----------

Fusionvie, QuyND, solero

----------


## goldsea

Bạn xem lại phần chân trụ mình thấy hơi nhỏ. Nếu bạn thiết kế trên solidwork thì thử phân tích chuyển vị và ứng xuất xem, áp cái lực khoảng 100kg tương đương khoảng 1000N rồi gia cố thêm. Góp ý tạm thế thôi ợ

----------

Fusionvie, hminhtq

----------


## CKD

> Hàn sắt thì chả cần ủ đâu, chỉ chờ nó nguội ổn định thôi (mấy kết cấu lớn bên em làm khò nóng để hàn xong để nguội lại hơn 1 ngày sau mới nguội). Quan trọng nhất là quy trình hàn và nhiệt độ của phôi lúc hàn. Chứ hàn xong nó cong queo thì chỉ có quăng thôi.
> 
> E cũng đang định làm một con kha khá to chút, vụ hàn e không ngán mà ngán chở đi với gia công, hic..


Vấn đề nan giải là chổ này bác ạ. Hàn xong, đúng là không cần thường hóa nếu chống được biến dạng & ứng suất hàn. Việc nung nhiệt là một trong các bài giãn ứng suất.
Chống biến dạng bằng kết cấu thì cũng chỉ góp phần tăng cứng thôi. Ứng suất vần có xung quanh vết hàn. Do kim loại đàn hồi, nên nếu hàn xong mà muốn gia công thì người gia công phải am hiểu, gia công phù hợp. Không thì gia công xong noa lại tiếp tục vặn xoắn thôi.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## goldsea

Bác ckd nói chuẩn quá, hàn xong mà phây mất mối hàn nó bong ra cong queo ngay ợ  :Confused:

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Để chống ứng suất dư khi hàn , ở nước ngoài họ nung sản phẩm lên sau đó ủ cho nguội dần trong 1 thời gian 48h rồi mới gia công như bánh lái tàu lớn , một mặt khi nung nóng các mối hàn sẽ đồng hóa với phần phôi ghép nơi mối hàn sẽ không bị chai nứt khi nhiệt độ hàn tăng đột ngột ( kiểu như tôi cao tầng ) kể cả gang đúc để chống ứng suất dư thường thì nhà sản xuất sau khi đúc phôi gang ra họ sẽ cần để ổn định trong thời gian rất dài mới gia công chính xác .

----------


## Ga con

Đã hàn thì thường kết cấu rất to, như mấy cái bên em làm thì có cái to khoảng trên 20 nghìn tấn, không thể nào thường hóa nổi mấy cái to như này. Tất nhiên khi ủ khử ứng suất được thì làm quá tốt, bên em hàn ống vẫn hay làm (nó dạng băng điện trở, hàn ống xong quấn lên rồi cấp fđiện để ủ).

Với mình làm kết cấu máy, nên đầu tư quy trình hàn và đèn khò để gia nhiệt trước khi hàn, sẽ đỡ hơn nhiều. Chi phí để ủ thường hóa thì thôi đem đi đúc rồi thường hóa tự nhiên còn rẻ hơn.

Thanks.

----------


## Fusionvie

Khung của em tầm 150kg, chắc hàn xong thì đi ủ thường hóa cho yên tâm.

----------


## Ga con

Bác ở đâu thế 
Bác tham khảo chi phí trước nhé, làm đủ quy trình thì dư tiền để mua 1 con xịn về xài luôn khỏi lăn tăn.

Thanks

----------

Fusionvie, nhatson

----------


## CKD

Với nhu cầu DIY thì, làm đại không quan tâm gì cũng được. Có bạn chưa bao giờ biết hàn vẫn tự mày mò làm được con sắt hàn đó thôi.
Tất nhiên.. chất lượng tương đương với công sức và chi phí đầu tư. Nhưng nếu cứng nhắc quá thì sẽ không thể làm được.

Với may khung sắt hàn. Tất nhiên sẽ phải có ứng suất và biến dạng sau khi hàn. Nhưng nhiều bạn đã đề cập. Hàn đúng quy trình, lên kết cấu hợp lý sẽ giảm thiểu biến dạng. Nếu có điều kiện thì lên quy trình gia công để có thể bù trừ được biến dạng khi cắt gọt kim loại. Đầu tư chất sám và công nghệ càng nhiều thì kết quả càng tốt. Tất nhiên chi phí và thời gian cũng sẽ mất nhiều hơn.
Do đó, lựa chọn cái nào, bỏ qua cái nào là tùy vào nhu cầu của người làm.

Mấy công trình bên cụ Gà con, chắc công trình giàn ụ dầu khí. Bên đó thì khoan hay nói đến việc thường hóa, thiết kế & quy trình lắp, hàn và thợ hàn thì khỏi phải nói rồi. Việc thường hóa đa phần là tăng độ bền cho mối hàn và khu vực quanh mối hàn.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bác ở đâu thế 
> Bác tham khảo chi phí trước nhé, làm đủ quy trình thì dư tiền để mua 1 con xịn về xài luôn khỏi lăn tăn.
> 
> Thanks


Em tạm tính chi phí bác xem giúp em xem có ok không

Tiền thép: 3.5 triệu
Hàn: tự làm
Ủ thường hóa: 900k
Gia công: 5 triệu
Ray trượt vít me: 8 triệu (used)
Step và driver: 7 triệu
BOB: 5 triệu
Spindle: 4 triệu (used)
Phụ kiện: 2.5 triệu

Total: 35 triệu

Không biết như thế đã đúng chưa bác.

----------


## anhcos

Hàn vật liệu dày thì phải gia nhiệt trước và sau khi hàn theo đúng quy trình, lúc đó dùng gas gia nhiệt ít nhất 30p trước và sau cũng tốn bộn.
Rồi còn vát mép hàn và khe hở phù hợp chứ không gí sát. Chắc nữa thì kiểm tra Xray hay siêu âm tùy theo yêu cầu và độ khó của bề mặt.

Hồi đấy mình kiểm tra phim X quang chắc cũng được hơn 10km, nhiều đến mức có nhiễm tí xạ.

----------


## Fusionvie

> Hàn vật liệu dày thì phải gia nhiệt trước và sau khi hàn theo đúng quy trình, lúc đó dùng gas gia nhiệt ít nhất 30p trước và sau cũng tốn bộn.
> Rồi còn vát mép hàn và khe hở phù hợp chứ không gí sát. Chắc nữa thì kiểm tra Xray hay siêu âm tùy theo yêu cầu và độ khó của bề mặt.
> 
> Hồi đấy mình kiểm tra phim X quang chắc cũng được hơn 10km, nhiều đến mức có nhiễm tí xạ.


Nếu phức tạp thế thì đi đúc gang rồi ủ thường hóa, giá cũng chỉ tầm 37k/kg bác ơi, thân gang đúc đảm bảo giảm rung chân hơn hàn thép.

----------


## hung1706

Bác Fusion Với hành trình như vậy mà tổng khối lượng 140kg là hơi mỏng manh siêu mẫu đó bác  :Big Grin: . 
Máy C phần đế phải nặng và đầm mới chạy ngon được. Chỉ riêng khung con C 180x300 máy cắt dây mini gang đúc em mua cũng nặng gần 150kg rồi  :Big Grin:

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> Bác Fusion Với hành trình như vậy mà tổng khối lượng 140kg là hơi mỏng manh siêu mẫu đó bác . 
> Máy C phần đế phải nặng và đầm mới chạy ngon được. Chỉ riêng khung con C 180x300 máy cắt dây mini gang đúc em mua cũng nặng gần 150kg rồi


Em định làm móng bê tông rồi bắt máy xuống liệu ổn không bác

----------


## nhatson

> Em định làm móng bê tông rồi bắt máy xuống liệu ổn không bác


ổn và ko ổn, lỡ mà.. là đem bỏ đi phải năn nỉ or tốn khá nhiều tiền

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## goldsea

> Em định làm móng bê tông rồi bắt máy xuống liệu ổn không bác


Thật sự em thấy cái trụ Z của bác kích thước chân đế quá bé so với hành trình lên cao của spin. Nếu phay thấp thì có thể ổn nhưng gá phôi cao, spin lên cao sợ rung. Thứ hai nữa là khoẳng cách giữa 2 ray Z quá gần so với khoảng cách từ ray ra đến tâm spin. Việc chọn sắt dày để hàn ít hơn ko phải là cách hay, thông thường chọn tôn mỏng vừa phải nhưng làm kết cấu to lên, hàn thành dạng hộp hay tam giác sẽ cứng và chống rung rất nhiều. Bản chất kim loại bù là dây hàn hay que hàn có sức bền kéo lơn hơn vật liệu nền rất nhiều nên với tôn mỏng từ 10mm trở xuống ko cần sang phanh (vát mép) nếu hàn hai mặt. Tôn 15 đến 20 thì sang phanh một hoặc 2 cạnh, thông thường khoảng vát mép tầm 6*6mm là hàn cũng mỏi tay rùi. Tôn trên 20 cần vát mép 2 cạnh vào gia nhiệt trước khi hàn, tuy nhiên dân DIY ko có đk gia nhiệt nhưng hàn tôn dày nhất thiết phải sang phanh. Khi hàn nên hàn phần tôn mỏng trước, tiến tới hàn phần dày. Khi hàn kết cấu có tính đối xứng thì nên hàn theo cách đối xứng, hàn đướng dài nên hàn từ giữa ra 2 đầu, ví dụ như thanh bắt ray . Hàn đẹp hay không quan trọng, quan trọng là phải đảm bảo ko rỗ khí, ngậm sỉ, thiếu nhiệt do hàn quá nhanh. Bác yên tâm là mối hàn tốt ko dễ đứt đâu bởi nhà sản xuất đã tính toán các thứ cho vào que bù để hạn chế co ngót khi hàn và hàn đâu chỉ phục vụ mối làm khung máy đâu, nó phục vụ nhiều ngành khác nữa nên chuyện thường hóa nếu DIY thì đừng nên xem nặng, sẽ khó làm được cái j nếu cứ cầu toàn quá!!!

----------

Fusionvie, QuyND

----------


## Fusionvie

> Thật sự em thấy cái trụ Z của bác kích thước chân đế quá bé so với hành trình lên cao của spin. Nếu phay thấp thì có thể ổn nhưng gá phôi cao, spin lên cao sợ rung. Thứ hai nữa là khoẳng cách giữa 2 ray Z quá gần so với khoảng cách từ ray ra đến tâm spin. Việc chọn sắt dày để hàn ít hơn ko phải là cách hay, thông thường chọn tôn mỏng vừa phải nhưng làm kết cấu to lên, hàn thành dạng hộp hay tam giác sẽ cứng và chống rung rất nhiều. Bản chất kim loại bù là dây hàn hay que hàn có sức bền kéo lơn hơn vật liệu nền rất nhiều nên với tôn mỏng từ 10mm trở xuống ko cần sang phanh (vát mép) nếu hàn hai mặt. Tôn 15 đến 20 thì sang phanh một hoặc 2 cạnh, thông thường khoảng vát mép tầm 6*6mm là hàn cũng mỏi tay rùi. Tôn trên 20 cần vát mép 2 cạnh vào gia nhiệt trước khi hàn, tuy nhiên dân DIY ko có đk gia nhiệt nhưng hàn tôn dày nhất thiết phải sang phanh. Khi hàn nên hàn phần tôn mỏng trước, tiến tới hàn phần dày. Khi hàn kết cấu có tính đối xứng thì nên hàn theo cách đối xứng, hàn đướng dài nên hàn từ giữa ra 2 đầu, ví dụ như thanh bắt ray . Hàn đẹp hay không quan trọng, quan trọng là phải đảm bảo ko rỗ khí, ngậm sỉ, thiếu nhiệt do hàn quá nhanh. Bác yên tâm là mối hàn tốt ko dễ đứt đâu bởi nhà sản xuất đã tính toán các thứ cho vào que bù để hạn chế co ngót khi hàn và hàn đâu chỉ phục vụ mối làm khung máy đâu, nó phục vụ nhiều ngành khác nữa nên chuyện thường hóa nếu DIY thì đừng nên xem nặng, sẽ khó làm được cái j nếu cứ cầu toàn quá!!!


Tiếp thu hướng dẫn của bác @goldsea, em sửa lại kết cấu dạng hàn gâng tăng cứng. Khung hộp gấp từ thép tấm 12mm. Kết cấu như này có hợp lý không các bác





Cảm ơn các bác đã góp ý.

----------

CKD, daomanh_hung, Diyodira

----------

